# One Piece Caroma



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Install a one piece Caroma toilet today, what a pain in the ass, did not like how the toilet was to be secured to the floor, two lag screws on the back edge, not good, the only other thing to help hold it stable would be caulking it to the floor, and that toilet cost almost 5 times the cost of a cadet III. H Who else has installed one of these?


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

We used them for a while when they first came out. Not a bad potty, but not a simple one either. 

Once again, the toilet engineering community is into wife-swapping and dropping acid. Will this madness never end?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Install a one piece Caroma toilet today, what a pain in the ass, did not like how the toilet was to be secured to the floor, two lag screws on the back edge, not good, the only other thing to help hold it stable would be caulking it to the floor, and that toilet cost almost 5 times the cost of a cadet III. H Who else has installed one of these?


You should see how some of the floor mounted wall outlet Duravit's get mounted, plastic angle brackets anchored in the floor with 1/4" drop in anchors.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Carmona*

A buddy of mine has one of those in his house duel flush. suppost to bagle to flush a tennis ball through it. Much rather try and find out! I believe he said he paid close to $500.00 for the crapper.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

3Kings Plumbing said:


> A buddy of mine has one of those in his house duel flush. suppost to bagle to flush a tennis ball through it. Much rather try and find out! I believe he said he paid close to $500.00 for the crapper.


It cost over $500 for us. Aussies make some weird toilets. Yet the button don't say which is which, you have to learn that on your own. The bowl water level is too low is you ask me.


----------

